# 11 month old starts peeing in house



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would get him into the vet to have him checked for a urinary tract infection.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree with checking for a UTI with the vet...if everything else has remained the same - although we have fed Cannon treats that have made him sick before...but I think it would still be a good idea to have a vet check him out!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If he's pooping too, it doesn't seem like it would be a UTI. The behavior is rather strange, though, so there still might be something physically wrong.

Sometimes at that age, especially if they're still intact, they start marking in the house, but again, that wouldn't include pooping.

He's not confined at night, and he's in a different space than where you sleep? Any way you can crate him or otherwise keep him out of trouble during the problem times?


----------



## k3i (Aug 14, 2008)

He's been neutered before he started marking, so he doesn't mark at all. In fact he still pees like a girl.. 

Yep he sleeps with us in the bedroom at night. We don't quite mind it, just wondering if there's anything wrong. Perhaps stress will cause this? His father's been quite moody lately.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Goldens are very sensitive to the moods of people and around them. What kind of treat is he getting that is different? It could be that and the new snacks. If they have alot of sodium it could be making him drink more and have to pee and poop if it is big enough like a little meal. Maybe if you give him the treat that night and cut back on his food. Good luck in figuring it out.


----------



## k3i (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks! I'm stopping his snacks first to see if it's those. Snacks are some dried chicken strips. I'm also suspecting the snacks may be making him drink more water. 

Oh here's my baby!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is a handsome boy and reminds me of a profile of my Bama. Since they are dried treats I bet they have alot of sodium. Good luck and hopefully it is them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope you figure out the problem soon!


----------

